# Tivo plays dead when started



## Michael Richardson (Nov 12, 2019)

When I first start my Tivo Bolt the first time each day, nothing happens, and since I have to be able to see what's going on to turn it off I have two choices: pull the power cord, or leave it running. If I leave it running, after no less than a minute, and sometimes more, it will start working. This is my fourth Bolt due to problems what Tivo thought the only option to fixing was to replace the unit. This one, as were the two immediately previous is refurbished. I guess since they don't make them anymore, this is the only option. The problem has been going on for about a month. I've had this Bolt for about five months. I'm really tired of calling Tivo and them telling me they will "replace the unit." Just thought someone might have an explanation.

A few things about the setup: The Bolt is OTA only. I use an nVidia Shield for all streaming. The Bolt is connected to a home theater preamp/processor via HDMI, along with three other pieces of gear, including the Shield.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Does it occur if the TiVo is plugged directly in to the TV?

HDMI can be troublesome...

-KP


----------



## Michael Richardson (Nov 12, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> Does it occur if the TiVo is plugged directly in to the TV?
> 
> HDMI can be troublesome...
> 
> -KP


I've had all the Bolts connected the same way. This is the first one that has exhibited this particular problem - and it has only done it in the past month. I've thought about trying to connect directly, but it's such a PITA to disconnect and reconnect I keep putting it off. Anyway the other three units are also connected via HDMI and no problem. Kinda makes me think the problem is Bolt-specific. ...and power supply related. But that would mean another swap, and I'm really tired of that. Wonder if they'll give me a deal on an Edge just to shut me up!


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

TiVo or a tv firmware update could have changed the HDMI behavior.

craigr


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Have you tried leaving the Tivo powered on so you never have to "start it up" in the morning??


----------



## Michael Richardson (Nov 12, 2019)

mattyro7878 said:


> Have you tried leaving the Tivo powered on so you never have to "start it up" in the morning??


My power provider doesn't like how much electricity I use already. Leaving anything on I can turn off is a nag I don't need. My wife and I put our computers to sleep and power down our tablets and phones when not in use. Same with the other pieces of gear in the home theater.

Since it's a recent problem, I'm thinking I just want a fix - which I probably won't get without another swap!


----------



## Michael Richardson (Nov 12, 2019)

CIR-Engineering said:


> TiVo or a tv firmware update could have changed the HDMI behavior.
> 
> craigr


I know I didn't run any firmware updates on either the TV or the Tivo - and since they're both as old as they are a firmware update would be unlikely. But, how would I know if anything like that had happened without me being involved?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Michael Richardson said:


> When I first start my Tivo Bolt the first time each day, nothing happens, and since I have to be able to see what's going on to turn it off I have two choices: pull the power cord, or leave it running. If I leave it running, after no less than a minute, and sometimes more, it will start working. This is my fourth Bolt due to problems what Tivo thought the only option to fixing was to replace the unit. This one, as were the two immediately previous is refurbished. I guess since they don't make them anymore, this is the only option. The problem has been going on for about a month. I've had this Bolt for about five months. I'm really tired of calling Tivo and them telling me they will "replace the unit." Just thought someone might have an explanation.
> 
> A few things about the setup: The Bolt is OTA only. I use an nVidia Shield for all streaming. The Bolt is connected to a home theater preamp/processor via HDMI, along with three other pieces of gear, including the Shield.


Replace the HDD. That will fix your issue. And put your TiVo on a good UPS that will power it at a consistent voltage to prevent the issue from happening again.


----------



## Michael Richardson (Nov 12, 2019)

JACKASTOR said:


> Replace the HDD. That will fix your issue. And put your TiVo on a good UPS that will power it at a consistent voltage to prevent the issue from happening again.


Every one of the units - including the pre/pro is connected to a large UPS, for more reasons than just consistent voltage. We have a history of relatively short power outages in our neighborhood, and I don't like leaving the equipment at the mercy of the power company.
With regard to replacing the HDD, it's my understanding I can't replace the internal one, so you're telling me to add one via the USB connection? Does that override what the internal drive does, or do they both run in tandem?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Instead of restarting the TiVo, try just unplugging the hdmi cable for about ten seconds and then reinsert it. That will give you a better idea on if it’s an hdmi issue or not.

TiVo updates frequently. Your tv may or may not do auto updates. 

craigr


----------



## Michael Richardson (Nov 12, 2019)

CIR-Engineering said:


> TiVo updates frequently. Your tv may or may not do auto updates.


So... Is there a way to tell if - and when - there is a Tivo update? It might be one way of seeing if that's contributory.

And to make things even more frustrating, I haven't had the problem since I started this thread! It's hard to test when there's nothing to test from.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Michael Richardson said:


> So... Is there a way to tell if - and when - there is a Tivo update? It might be one way of seeing if that's contributory.
> And to make things even more frustrating, I haven't had the problem since I started this thread! It's hard to test when there's nothing to test from.


TiVo used to update quarterly, sometime more often. Lately the seem to have fired the update staff. There are two update web pages. This is for TE4 and is quite old: https://tivoidp.tivo.com/tivoCommun...iVo-Experience-4-Software-Version-Information and ignore the dates on the document since they don't apply to the software. If you check the TiVo, System Information, there is a date at the very end for the UI and core software. There is a link to the TE3 software on that web page. It's last change was 4/12/2018. The date for TE4 is 10/18/2019.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> There is a link to the TE3 software on that web page. It's last change was 4/12/2018. The date for TE4 is 10/18/2019.


The TE4 page was updated on 11/20/2019 to version 21.9.6.v5. The TE3 page was updated on 10/18/2019, version 20.7.4.RC42


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> The TE4 page was updated on 11/20/2019 to version 21.9.6.v5. The TE3 page was updated on 10/18/2019, version 20.7.4.RC42


The TE3 dates were changed, not the content, even for the 4b release. The dates on the TE3 release notes page change about the same time as the TE4 page. The TE4 page dates changed twice before the software.


----------



## gardiner (Oct 12, 2011)

My Bolt has been doing the same thing for the last couple of months. When I get the blank screen I enter thumbs up - thumbs down - 480 - clear. It puts it in 480 resolution mode which brings back the picture. I then get menu access and put it back in 4K. It’s becoming a big annoyance. 
The hard drive was replaced 2 weeks ago and it made no difference.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Is it a bad HDMI cable? Worn out?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Most likely one of these would solve your issues:
$25 stripper

If you get one that looks identical it is most likely the same. Make sure the ins and outs are the same as well as the LED positions.

Here is a reputable seller for less than $10 in the USA:
HDMI 1 in 2 out 1080p 4K 1×2 HDCP Stripper 3D Splitter Power Signal Amplifier | eBay

You can also power it with USB directly from the TiVo and avoid the wall wart if you want. The HDFury Integral is another more powerful solution at around $100. The HDFury takes a bit of knowledge to properly operate however.

Best,
craigr


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Also, if you read towards the end of the thread that I posted above there is a 4k HDCP stripper if you need that for the BOLT (though frankly I don't see much use for TE3 or maybe even TE4 doing 4k). I have two here and they work great, but they are limited to 9GHz. This means certain color space restrictions on 4k 60Hz which the TiVo does support.

craigr


----------



## gardiner (Oct 12, 2011)

I think this thread might be related. Sometimes my screen is black, sometimes my receiver displays a HDCP 2.2 error.

HDMI Connection not Permitted - I Dont get it


----------



## RTNDO128 (Dec 2, 2016)

gardiner said:


> My Bolt has been doing the same thing for the last couple of months. When I get the blank screen I enter thumbs up - thumbs down - 480 - clear. It puts it in 480 resolution mode which brings back the picture. I then get menu access and put it back in 4K. It's becoming a big annoyance.
> The hard drive was replaced 2 weeks ago and it made no difference.


Thank you for this!! My Bolt has been doing this for months now and this is a better fix than rebooting every time it has handshake issues. What a PITA!!


----------



## gardiner (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I have figured out a possible solution for LG TVs. I have now gone a week without it losing the signal. Try disabling Quick Start+ in the General Settings menu on the TV. I had read of a similar issue happening with XBOX's. Let me know if it works.


----------

